# made in America Week



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I just don't see how the liberals fall for the fake news. How can they not see that everything this guy is doing is in the interest of USA. I'm sure MSM either didn't cover it, or they make it out that Trump is a racist who doesn't like Mexican & Chinese workers.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> I just don't see how the liberals fall for the fake news. How can they not see that everything this guy is doing is in the interest of USA. I'm sure MSM either didn't cover it, or they make it out that Trump is a racist who doesn't like Mexican & Chinese workers.


...he loves the Chinese, they make the ties his sells


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

360max said:


> ...he loves the Chinese, they make the ties his sells


Maybe he should do something about corporate taxes, gubberment regulation, matching employee taxes and making it a bit easier on businesses to compete, huh?

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> ...he loves the Chinese, they make the ties his sells


Yeah man they are the #1 silk producer in the world, only a rube would wear a polyester tie.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

All the news headlines are putting it in a negative light. CNN says: "During Trump's 'Made in America' week, Mar-a-Lago Club seeks more foreign workers"

These koksuckers truly hate our country. It wouldn't matter what he did or how great it is, they'll paint it negatively. Here's some headlines I'm waiting on:

"Trump invents interstellar warp drive. Scientists say it has paltry 15% efficiency. Jewish groups angry over broken Einstein legacy."

"Tire manufacturers struggle after Trump administration releases antigravity tech."

"Radiologist, oncologists out of work since Trump cancer cure."

"American unemployment down to 0.5%. Federal Labor department suffering."

"Cost of living down, quality of life up. Landlords, mental health workers depressed."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I just don't see how the liberals fall for the fake news. How can they not see that everything this guy is doing is in the interest of USA. I'm sure MSM either didn't cover it, or they make it out that Trump is a racist who doesn't like Mexican & Chinese workers.


Just checked out google and everything that came up is liberal based media negativity.

Just like a couple members here they have to just bring negativity to everything they touch.

Can't living in the best country in the world satisfy these absolute morons?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> ...he loves the Chinese, they make the ties his sells


Do you ever post anything here that isn't negative or anti Trump?


Your life must really suck!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

trentonmakes said:


> Maybe he should do something about corporate taxes, gubberment regulation, matching employee taxes and making it a bit easier on businesses to compete, huh?
> 
> Texting and Driving


Weak.

There are plenty of domestic clothing manufacturers. Somehow they're all doing it and they don't have the big name to go with it. Everything I'm wearing but my t-shirt was made in the US, but I got plenty of US made t-shirts as well.

I worked with a guy that complained all the time how everything should be made in the US, "then everybody would have jobs, and we'd keep the money here". All his tools were Greenlee made in Taiwan. In fact he bought a 2nd set after the first was stolen because they were a "good deal".

I try to purchase US made often. My mattress, pillow, tools, much of my clothing, some of our dishware has been made in the US. Hell, even the recent pepper grinder I purchased for my wife was at least assembled here. It takes time to research, and sometimes more money, but anybody that wants to support US businesses very much can do so.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I doubt that Trump was all that involved in Trump ties, probably more like he just let some people use his name for a fee. 

Should he have gotten involved with Chinese manufacturing? No, especially if he knew he was going to run on a bring-back-US-jobs platform later. But I bet even if he brought it up, they'd have said no can do, it's not profitable made in USA, and without thinking too hard about it, he went along. 

I guarantee he has far more invested in made in USA buildings than Chinese tie manufacturing. 

I buy American whenever I can. But sometimes you can't, and sometimes I just can't pay the premium, at some point I got tired of what felt like the last man standing, in a one man trade war. At some point other people are going to get work if you insist on paying ten times as much for things. 

At this point, the main thing is, Trump is not saying "those jobs are never coming back" like Obama did. He's making an effort. This is more than we've seen from this country's leadership in a long time. 

Leveling the playing field so that US manufacturers at least have a fighting chance is more important than hoping consumers will pay double for linemans made in USA.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Weak.
> 
> There are plenty of domestic clothing manufacturers. Somehow they're all doing it and they don't have the big name to go with it. Everything I'm wearing but my t-shirt was made in the US, but I got plenty of US made t-shirts as well.
> 
> ...


And why do you think that is?

My point was to get the gubberment off the backs of American businesses, which is what Trump campaigned on. What hes been doing via executive order, because BOTH parties cant get out of thier own way.

Its been said on here a few times, if you want high quality silk, you go to China.
The Trump image brands itself on high quality.



Texting and Driving


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

trentonmakes said:


> And why do you think that is?
> 
> My point was to get the gubberment off the backs of American businesses, which is what Trump campaigned on. What hes been doing via executive order, because BOTH parties cant get out of thier own way.
> 
> ...


Trump and high quality are not words I would have ever used in the same sentence even prior to his presidency. That aside, as far as the government being on the backs of business, is it possible to retain good wages and working conditions while being profitable? Or do we we need to model ourselves after Bangladesh's or India's garment industry?

The way the system works right now is as soon as the people of these developing countries start to stand up for themselves, these companies pick up and move to another 3rd world nation where the wages and regulations can be kept low.

Here's a few sites and brands I've used to "keep jobs here".

http://www.allamericanclothing.com/

http://www.american-giant.com/home

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/

https://www.wigwam.com/

https://www.amerisleep.com/

https://www.downandfeathercompany.com/

I didn't post tool websites because it's been discussed to death. I will say that the global market is really beginning to blur who is making the profits though. Milwaukee just purchased Empire levels so China now owns Empire. Some of empire levels are still produced here. So are we still supporting US jobs even though the profits go the China?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Trump and high quality are not words I would have ever used in the same sentence even prior to his presidency.



Are you kidding me?
His name is his brand, plush hotels, pristine golf courses, top end high rises...



Texting and Driving


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

trentonmakes said:


> Are you kidding me?
> His name is his brand, plush hotels, pristine golf courses, top end high rises...
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was a discussion of products made in the US that people can buy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Here's a few sites and brands I've used to "keep jobs here".
> 
> http://www.allamericanclothing.com/
> 
> ...


Don't forget about this one, you tipped me off to this one, excellent jeans and overalls at great prices, made in USA 

https://www.round-house.com/ 

and WTF while we're at it 

makers of everyone's favorite tester, reasonable price, union made in USA

http://www.knoppinc.com/tools.htm 

best testers nobody ever heard of, reasonable price, made in USA

http://www.etcon.com/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Best bucket trucks out there. :thumbsup:

My ride when I go on SCADA radio trouble calls.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Manufacturing moved offshore because of Wall St investors insatiable greed. Hedge fund managers, venture capitalists, anyone with massive money tied up in stocks. The 1% of people that control this country, liberal or conservative. That's why Trump can't do anything about NAFTA or China, his handlers won't let him. Hurt corporate bottom line to create jobs? Never gonna happen. 

Remember how he said his first item of business was to declare China a currency manipulator? 

Only in this country is short term profit more important than re-investment. Only in this country do CEO's earn 200 million dollars and grind what few employees they have. Germany, Korea, Japan, three of the most highly unionized countries in the world build factories in the South to pay non-union workers to put our own companies out of business. What a country!

Close a factory and move production to China. Pollute another country and get the EPA or whoever off our backs. Get rid of unions and those pesky workers. They always want more money. No more maintenance, no more electricity costs, no more inventory tax, etc. Get the Congressmen in our bag to pass laws allowing free trade. Life is good.

Used to make a washing machine for $150 in the US and sell if for $300. Not good enough. Now we can make it China for $50 and sell it for $350. Pure profit, no workforce, life is good. The hedge fund managers, Koch Bros, Buffett, and the unemployment line for you. The washing machine is junk, throw it away in 5 years, so what, the rubes will accept low quality because it is cheap. 

Trump is so much hot air, he will never take the side of the common man against his corporate masters. Neither will any other President, Republican or Democrat.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

You think you have a problem ....nearly all the Canadian manufacturing plants all gone ;they were offshoots of US parent companies so were the first to be "dumped ". It's a global world ; and if you don't have the populations to keep a "home market " alive ; well it'd off to China or India !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> You think you have a problem ....nearly all the Canadian manufacturing plants all gone ;they were offshoots of US parent companies so were the first to be "dumped ". It's a global world ; and if you don't have the populations to keep a "home market " alive ; well it'd off to China or India !


I wasn't aware of this, thought manufacturing was still pretty strong up there.

The GF I had from up there in 2003 had a bunch of family that worked for Carborundum and Ford if I recall correctly.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> Don't forget about this one, you tipped me off to this one, excellent jeans and overalls at great prices, made in USA
> 
> https://www.round-house.com/
> 
> ...


Here's another I just stumbled on.

It's so easy these days to find affordable USA made goods. Anytime I'm on the hunt for something I just type whatever it is in the search bar, followed by "made in usa".

I had to run into Target the other day for a pair of swim shorts in a pinch and almost grabbed a couple pairs of workout shorts and shirts when I paused...since I wasn't in a rush I decided I'd do a quick search when I got home. Glad I did.

https://www.eagleusaonline.com/


----------

